# Interesting and Unique Fish



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first post here. I'm not entirely new to fish-keeping but as I'm a kid, I still have a lot to learn. I was just wondering what interesting and unique fish are there that I could keep? I haven't bought anything yet, I just want to find different types of fish that are unique, do my research on them and then buy an appropriate sized tank for them. Do not be too worried about cost, although it would be good if the total cost wouldn't exceed a thousand. The fish also has to be legal in Australia as I know that piranhas are interesting fish but are illegal in Australia where I live. Thanks guys.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Game,
Assuming you know the hardness and ph or your tap water since you are not new to fishkeeping.

If it's been a while since you've set up a tank, do you have a good local fish store in mind that you plan on using for your livestock? Bring a sample of your tap water to them and then see which fish will work best in your parameters. 

If you already know, post them here and see if anyone has some ideas for you.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, im not exactly sure bout the water quality of the tap water, but the fish i have at the moment seem fine with it and I think i tested it at a pet shop not too long ago and it was around neutral. Im just looking for some fish to research into and then I can adjust the water conditions and qualities accordingly. Any suggestions?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

up side down cat fish??? they are really cute


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would find out what fish are illegal in Australia.You should be able to find that info online or ask your LFS,they should know as well.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

lol upside down catfish, i really should research more into that, keep hearing that name everywhere but never actually seen one. i saw at the fish shop, on one of the tanks, the words upside catfish and the price but when i looked in the tank, i saw some ordinary looking catfish, either they wont upside down at that time or maybe they wont even the upside down catfish
all i know is that piranhas are illegal in australia, im not actually looking for the illegal fish, just for unique/exotic fish, perhaps larger ones too?


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn't mean to try to get the illegal fish.I meant to know what fish you couldn't get and narrow the search.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

lol i dont think theres that many illegal fish though, i may be wrong though. thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

big fish.dragon fish.. they will swim upside down if they have something to swim under. i've kept them before.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

dragon fish? as in the dragon goby or something? funny cause i only heard of their existence today, not sure if my LFS has or can bring them in. ill try asking. lol guys, keep the suggestions coming, gives me things to research on and waste time


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

oh whoops, my bad, i just read your post about dragon fish, i didnt know you meant arowana lol. yea theyre nice fish but to me they seem boring cause i like having planted tanks and the arowana tanks i see are pretty plain and they just swim left and right


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

you'll have to get one that can link with you.my aro wakes up and swims towards me when ever i get up off the couch.he watches me and when i move he moves.


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

I think hatchetfish of all types are brilliant and interesting. You could also look into archerfish if you're willing to go brackish.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

yea hatchet fish do look unique, only problem is that theyre so tiny and jump alot...
can anyone think of an oscar substitue or an arowana substitute?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

flowerhorn


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

If you want a brackish tank, freshwater soles are pretty cool fish, and native to Australia too. Maybe your lfs has some.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

or you can hand net them from the sea.i've tried keeping soles.never lasted a day =(


----------

